# [Group Promo] Halloween Free Horror - Oct. 23, 24, 25.



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi folks,

I organized a pretty successful group promo in June (Summer Solstice Free Fantasy) and am ready to take what I learned and use it for another round.

This time it'll be Horror stories a little before Halloween.

The plan is to get a group of authors to all set their books free on the same days and pool resources to spread the word as much as possible. If you are interested please refer to the very short and simple requirements and then fill out the sign-up sheet.

*SUBMISSIONS ARE CLOSED*

*Requirements*

"Horror" Genre
Books with no ratings are fine
If your book does have ratings, must be at least 4 star avg.
Book must be free on Amazon October 23,24,25th.

*Misc.*
(Some of the things I learned from last time)

Here is a checklist I made of places to contact, etc.

*Important Links*

Official Promo Website - www.freefantasybook.com
Facebook event page - https://www.facebook.com/events/478809482152292
Amazon Listmania list - http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Free-Horror-2012/lm/R274H4GXA9DA6V
Twitter list of participants - https://twitter.com/Marcus_Caine/halloween-free-horror/members

Twitter Hashtag: *#KindleFreeHorror*
[*]Reddit Link 1 -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/11y2xd/meme_a_zombie_novella_is_free_again_today_as_part/



*Halloween Free Horror*
24 FREE Books

*Participants*

*Botanica Blues* - Tristan Tarwater - @backthatelfup [twitter]
*Zombie Fever 1: Origins* - B.M. Hodges
*The Legend of Jack Straw* - Lane Champion
*Dead Girls and Other Stories* - Keri Knutson
*Killing Harvey *- Curtis Hox - @epubworld @curtishox [twitter]
*Unnatural Things* - Melissa L. Webb
*Peter and The Vampires* - Darren Pillsbury
*Dead Religion* - David Beers - @engineofsociety [twitter]
*Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife* - Ruth Nestvold
*Gateway* - Christina Garner
*Violet Willoughby* - Elissa Drake
*Dark Secrets* - Matthew Grant
*Secret Heart* - Leigh Grayson
*A Hollow Dream of Summer's End* - Andrew Van Wey
*Crowley's Window* - Gord Rollo
*Meme: A Zombie Novella* - Marcus Caine - @Marcus_Caine [twitter]
*Bottomland* - Curtis Hox
*I Dream of Zombies* - S.D. Rasheed
*Benedictum* - Anna Godiva
*Symphony of Blood* - Adam Pepper
*Her Lover's Youch* - Allen Dusk
*D. Krauss* - The Moonlight in Genevieve's Eyes and Other Tales of Horror
*Teddy Jacobs* - Wicked Hungry
*Alan Ryker* - When Cthulhu Met Atlach-Nacha


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Small update to answer a few questions I've received -

You do not have to do everything on the checklist. In fact, it's purely optional and I'll take care of most of the stuff on there for the group as a whole.
Once you fill out the submission form you should leave a comment here and subscribe to the thread to keep up with the planning.
Paid advertising will focus on ENT unless we get enough in donations for KFD.

Thanks folks!


----------



## B.M. Hodges (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in.   

The checklist will definitely help. 

Let me know if there's anything additional I can do to promote.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update!

(I sent you my real name when I signed up, but I'm using a pen name as author of this book. I don't now if that makes a difference in your Participants List here, but the author name is Lane Champion.)


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I just enrolled my first book free on Smashwords. All three are up, but I'm not sure how long it will be before Amazon price matches the free one.
Thanks for arranging this promo.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok,

I've got all 3 of you added to the list.  
@Lanette, I changed the name to your pen name, sorry about that.

Surely there's other horror writers in Select that want in on this?  I know that a lot of you are involved with the Witchy promo but not everyone writes about witches, right?  (By the way, congrats to the folks running that promo, glad to see other group projects popping up!)


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Just signed up! Very exciting. I did a promo of the same type early this year with a group from the Murder Must Advertise collective on my mystery series, and the results were great.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

That's great!

Please count us in with Killing Harvey!

Rose


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Count me in.   Just signed up with Unnatural Things.  Thanks so much for this.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you only want straight horror, or would Halloween-themed fiction also work? I have a story I wanted to get up this month for Halloween, but it's more humor than horror, despite the pumpkins and the magic knives.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi Ruth,

Halloween themed stuff should be fine as long as you don't mind the horror title also boughts afterword.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

We've got a couple more added to the list, thanks everyone! I'll be working on the badge/banner image today and I'll share it once its done.

After that, I'll pay for the ENT ad and start putting some more of my ideas here on the thread so we can start brainstorming among us.

Also, here's another list (I love my lists) that breaks down sites I'll contact for the group and sites that you'll each need to notify individually if you want to.
http://goo.gl/6jf8s

I know we're starting a bit early but Ii'm excited!


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

I participated in the Summer Solstice giveaway, and it was fantastic - best results I've ever had from a promotion.

I urge anybody who's on the fence, and who has a freebie horror or Halloween-themed story to promote, to definitely give this one a shot.

Thanks for doing this again, Chris - we've spoken via PM, so you know I'm in!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

This sounds great. I just signed up!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

I can throw in 25 for advertising. Send me a link.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks David,
I added you to the list and the additional cash will help double our exposure on ENT by buying us another 50,000 impressions!

Sorry I haven't finished the ad artwork yet folks, I just had shoulder surgery and am working with gimp with my non-dominant hand so its taking a bit longer than expected.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the deadline for signing up? My Halloween story isn't up yet; wanted to get that taken care of in the next couple of days.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

PM me the info, and I can put some in the advertizing pot.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hi Ruth,

I hadn't really thought of a cut off date yet since we got such an early start. I suppose a week before ought to give us enough time to finalize everything so how does Oct 16th sound?

Lanette, I'll PM you inna second with the info. Regarding ads, I want to focus on ENT ads where they're a decent cost per impression but if we get a large enough group involved and people are willing to pitch in even a couple of dollars, I'd like to go with another Kindle Fire Department ad (approx. $150) since the results were incredible last time. Again, we'll wait to see if we get enough folks involved that that is an option without costing anyone too much.

Regarding ads, here's the basic promo artwork I've got. Let me know if you need a different size and if you guys have any suggestions for improvement (be harsh, I want these to look good). Also, note that the part that says "10 Authors, 10 Books" will be updated accordingly.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great! I'm actually shooting for the end of the week at the latest. 

Banners look nice!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in with Gateway--just signed up. I'll get started on the checklist.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Ruth- cool, I've added you to the list.  Just let me know when the book is ready.
@Christina - awesome, thanks for jumping in!

A quick update on ads - we currently have an $85 ad budget.  This is being spent on displaying my square-ish design on ENT. The more we spend the more times it's displayed.

The next goal, should we stumble across a pot of gold somewhere, is a feature on Kindle Fire Department.  They will feature around 10-12 books per post and the cost is $75 per feature.  So, for the amount of participants we currently have the cost would be $75...but if we get more authors involved, and I hope we do, then we'd need multiple posts.

So, none of this is to ask for money.  I'll stress again that participation is FREE.  However, some of us have a few dollars we're willing to pitch in and doing so will increase our exposure and the overall success of the promo.  

Thanks to everyone involved so far!  Let me know if you guys have any questions or further suggestions for the promo as a whole.


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd love to get in on this, but I only have 2 free days left.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

I just signed up!

What a great idea, thanks so much for putting it together! Horror is one of my favorite genres to write and read so I'm looking forward to checking out all of the submissions.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Elissa- thanks for joining!
@Matthew - just make sure it's submitted by our deadline (the 16th) and you're good.

Also, we're set to receive some more money which will put us at around $100!  Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

Just registered Secret Heart, which is a ghost/serial killer book.  And if you'll email me over the info, I'll def throw some cash in the pot!  Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Leigh - thanks for joining! I added your name to the list and PMed you the address for sending advertising money.

So, besides notifying people on that checklist, has anyone thought of or been doing any other promoting?  I'm always curious and open to more ideas.

I'll get the listmania list done in the next day or so and I've got another idea for a "central hub" using Amazon tools to display all of our books that I'm working on.  More details as I work it out (after I finish my college school work for the day).


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks,

we've had some more additions to the list and some more threats of money so we may just reach that minimum required for both ads! ($150)

I'm planning on making a central page listing everyone's books but with obligations (and surgery limiting use of my good arm) I'm not sure when I'll get to it, so I decided to use an Amazon tool to create a central link for us to share/pass around/ etc. where readers can see all of the books in one place:
http://astore.amazon.com/bathelup-20

Let me know what you guys think and if you have any suggestions. The best thing is for the group to share the "group" link to maximize our exposure. Either this link or the upcoming listmania link will work.

*Speaking of the listmania link, I need a one sentence description of your book from each of you. Just something short to put with your book on the listmania list. Please get these to me so I can get started on the list.*

**Update**
Well, I've already decided to start work on the site for the promo. I'm reusing the domain I bought for the last one, but all I have to do is add the book covers and links to the front page. Should be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like fun!  I'm glad to match whatever it is others are throwing in.  $25 is fine.  

I'm terrible at promotion, my twitter followers are all bots, and Zuckerberg himself asked me to stop using Facebook as I was bringing down the value of the stock.  But I write creepy stories and have been known to cause others to lose a little sleep, so this experiment sounds like fun!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@HeyDrew - thanks for coming over to the dark side!

Time for some updates (I love lists!):

*Website* - I've reused the website I created for the last promo. This is the page that the ads will link to and I highly suggest everyone shares it and links to it as well. The more "likes" and reddit love we get on ONE site (vs everyone's individual sites) the more traffic and attention we'll get. http://www.freefantasybook.com
*Ads* - We've received some more funds and if everyone who has promised funds goes through then we'll have almost enough for both ads! Since we're so close I'm just going to cover the difference and get them before the ad space is taken
*Listmania* - This is the next project and it's essential since we all need to link to it in our product descriptions. I need a 1 sentence description for each book. I can come up with stuff if I don't get one from you, but then you're stuck with my horrible writing, I'm no writer. 
*Facebook* - I've created a Facebook event for the promo so if you're on Facebook please share the event. Anyone who "joins" the event will be reminded of it on Facebook the day of! https://www.facebook.com/events/478809482152292
*Other* - Get excited! Wooooo!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, I was just interviewed by The Bookcast. I mentioned this promo to him and he said he would be willing to interview anyone in the promo who has a book out within the last 6-8 months. Here's the link to my interview and his review policies: http://www.thebookcast.com/indie-author-david-beers-dead-religion/


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@David - that's great, thanks for taking the time to plug the promo and get everyone else a chance as well!

I'd recommend people to take him up on the offer guys, the interviewer is no joke!

Anyhow, I didn't want to wait any longer for ads for fear of the dates selling out so I just made up the difference and paid for them. We'll have 2 featured blog posts on http://fireapps.blogspot.com/ as well as the square-ish promo image on http://ereadernewstoday.com/, displayed 120,000 times between Oct 23-24. So, that's been taken care of.

Also, here's the link to the *listmania list* - http://www.amazon.com/lm/R274H4GXA9DA6V/.
This link is very important because we'll each put it in our books description the day of the promo. Why? because if any single one of us gets picked up by "the big two" then all of us will still get seen. It improves our chances A LOT. More on all of that as the day approaches.

*We still have room if anyone else is interested.*


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Would it be possible to change the book I'm offering for this promotion? 
If it's not too late, I can resubmit the form along with a couple sentences for the Amazon Listmania. If not, no big deal.

Thanks again for organizing this, I just tweeted about the promo this morning!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Of course you can change your book, just let me know which one you want to offer and I'll make the switch.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Great, thanks! I just sent you the new submission. I think it's more Halloweenish


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Got it, I'll update the website and listmania list as soon as the coffee forces this useless non-caffeine from my veins.


----------



## EnemyOne (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for the opportunity!

I've added a book by Gord Rollo on his behalf.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

That's great, thanks for joining!  I'll get it added to the list shortly.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

We're starting to hear back from some of the sites I've notified with positive results, people being supportive of the promo!

I reworked *"the checklist"* to make it easier to use, here's a pdf version that is better organized and allows you to cross off what you've done and save it, so you can keep track. http://goo.gl/BXSMD

The* facebook event* is slowly gaining momentum, please, continue to invite people (don't spam everyone, just invite folks you know who like horror and/or books).

Also, we're still looking for *more participants*, so if you meet the basic criteria in the first post please join in!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in.  Just signed up Meme.  Let me know how to donate to the cause.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Anyone else interested in joining the promo? We have pretty simple requirements:

*Requirements*

"Horror" Genre
Books with no ratings are fine
If your book does have ratings, must be at least 4 star avg.
Book must be free on Amazon October 23,24,25th.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I still don't have my book up (feedback on the cover has been all over the place, unfortunately!) but I'm committed to getting it up tomorrow, no matter what, and then I'll get the rest of the info you need to you. Thanks for organizing this, Chris!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

No problem Ruth, I'm excited to see what you've come up with!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a question. I'm doing the Witch Promo. But if I set the price to free, would I be able to do the Horror promo as well? Or is it a choice one or the other? I just wanted to ask, because I'm not sure yet if I'm going to go free or just reduced price yet, so I'm trying to make up my mind.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Just invited 8 self selected people to the Facebook group. Make sure you're inviting!

If anyone has any other ideas for what we could/should be doing, let us all know! I've got tons of time to put some leg work into this--so just let me know.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Sophrosyne - WHAT?!? You dare mention another promo on our thread?  AAAAAAGGGHHHH!!! Heh, sorry, coffee.  It's fine, so long as you meet the requirements for the prom you can play along.

@Everyone else (except Mr. Beers) - "Hello? Is anybody there? Is this thing on?"


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Chris,

As always you are doing a fantastic job at organizing this event, thank you so much.

You can count me in for $10.

Also, we are adding an extra horror novelette to the mix, Bottomland. I just submitted the info.

We should come up with a promo #hashtag for  twitter. That worked really well for us last time. Any ideas? 

I will start notifying the websites this week.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@EpubWorld - thanks, that brings up another point - anyone involved who wants to offer more than 1 book can as long is it meets the requirements.

Regarding twitter/hashtags - good idea.  Who all here is active on twitter? respond and I'll start a running list of twitter handles and add it to the first post for reference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

EpubWorld said:


> That's great!
> 
> Please count us in with Killing Harvey!
> 
> Rose


I'm afraid to ask what this is about... 

Betsy


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Is it bad that I got the notification that you (Betsy) commented on the thread and my first thought was "crap, what did I do"?


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Got "Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife" up yesterday, and just filled out the form. Thanks for doing this, Chris!

BTW, for my own freebie promos, I use the list in this blog post:

http://ruthnestvold.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/promoting-ebooks-with-kdp-select/

Since it's my own go-to list, I keep it fairly up-to-date.

I've signed Misty up for the free days, but I'm not sure how much I'll be able to participate while the promo is going on this time, since I'm going to be visiting family. Probably won't have much time for Internet.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Ruth, I got yours added.  Thanks for sharing your promo list as well, these things change so quickly its nice to get more eyes on  them.

So, I'm going to assume by the lack of feedback that folks aren't really involved with or interested in twitter or sharing the promo there.  As we're getting closer it seems like nobody's got any last minute ideas to make us all rich with the promo either, unfortunately.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry, just caught up on everything.

My twitter handle is: @engineofsociety - feel free to add me, I'm pretty active.

I'm going to do a little bit of promoting through some groups I'm on over at GoodReads. 

Any other ideas??


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

One more thing, some hashtags I use on twitter are : #amwriting and #mywana

What about Google+ anyone got any good leads over there? I know that the users are pretty rabid about that space, so if we get a mention it could definitely help.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I'm on G+ but not too active on any social media, I'm more of a planner and lurk in the shadows type.

Thanks for hitting up Goodreads though!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm @Marcus_Caine on twitter. I'll promote there with some of the usual hashtags - #freekindle #horrorsquad #freebook #FreeKindleBooks #bookgiveaway #freeebooks #free #Halloween #bookpromo #kindlepromo #FreeKindleBook #horror #zombies

https://twitter.com/Marcus_Caine


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Marcus, twitter handles are being added to the author/book list on the first post.


----------



## AJCooper (Sep 9, 2012)

Is it too late to join? Also, does it have to be Halloween-related fiction/horror?

Sorry if my questions have already been answered.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

AJCooper said:


> Is it too late to join? Also, does it have to be Halloween-related fiction/horror?
> 
> Sorry if my questions have already been answered.


It's not too late to join, we're open to submissions until the 16th. And any horror books are allowed, Halloween themed or not, so long as they meet the basic guidelines in the first post. Just let us know if you want in!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Count me in! This is a great way to take advantage of the Halloween season and Select days.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks, for anyone left, we've only got 2 spots left so if you want to join us, do it quickly!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool. Count me in. I'm thinking this may be the last time I go free, so may as well go out with a bang!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Christiana you've been added.

Ok folks, we have *one* spot left for anybody interested!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Can anyone list groups that they're going to be promoting this thing on?

Here's me: Facebook, Twitter, and my GoodReads group. I'm also a Horror Association member so I'll be on that site too!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm planning facebook, twitter, and of course all the facebook pages and sites that Chris recommended that we promote our individual books.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok everyone, *SUBMISSIONS ARE NOW CLOSED! * That's right, we've got a full group.

I've updated the promo images with the correct number of participants and you can still find them on the first page of this thread.

It's been pretty quiet around here but I'd still like to hear any ideas folks have or, like Mr. Beers said, where is everyone pushing this thing? I'm not expecting people to jump through hoops, just curious because the more we pull together the larger we can make this.

*Also, I'd like to hear from EVERYONE involved a confirmation that their books will be free on Amazon for all 3 days.
*
Thanks for everything folks, let's make this thing huge!


----------



## Sakinah (May 2, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> *Also, I'd like to hear from EVERYONE involved a confirmation that their books will be free on Amazon for all 3 days.
> *


Crap, crap, crap.

It slipped my mind that I had used up three of my free days already when I signed up for this.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, my book, A Hollow Dream of Summer's End is free on the 23rd, 24th, 25th.  I'll be mentioning this group on Facebook, Twitter, etc., and contacting the various places mentioned on the checklist.  I'll also retweet others, though my followers are pretty much all bots and authors, so it's sort of an echo chamber.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

_The Legend of Jack Straw_ is already set up for free days on the 23, 24, and 25.

I don't do much on Facebook, Twitter, and the like, but I'll announce it on Twitter, my blog, and my website. I'll also be sending the info to the places on the checklist.


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for adding my eBook. This should be a fun thing. Thank you for putting this together. That checklist is GOLDEN by the way


----------



## B.M. Hodges (Feb 29, 2012)

Zombie Fever 1: Origins is scheduled for 23, 24, 25 as free.

I'm working on the checklist and will post it on my facebook wall, twitter and blog.

This is exciting!


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Crowley's Window is all set up to be free and I'll be contacting a ton of sites, newsletter-ing and tweeting/facebooking. Will be doing what I can!


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, I have Secret Heart set for free those three days.  And I'll be doing the list and FB.  No twitter for me...

And then this morning, I realize that Secret Heart received its first review...of 2 stars. *faceplant*


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Doh. I hadn't seen the original call for submissions on this. I submitted when I read the first page of the the thread, but I guess I missed it. Best of luck on the promotion!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Dead Religion is free for those days. Check. Mate.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Graveyard Tales will be free all three days. Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I guess I should chime in and confirm as well


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

@Chris: 
- Yes, Killing Harvey and Bottomland will be free for all 3 days.
- Our Twitter accts are @epubworld and @curtishox
- Please invite us to the Facebook event: Curtis Hox 
- We'll promote via Twitter, Facebook and to a small but very loyal group of indie authors that we've met, and they usually share the news with their fans. Also, I will be submitting the books on the promo day to all Facebook groups you recommended. I'm also right now submitting it to some websites from Chris' list.

Couple Questions:
1) Are we adding to our e-book descriptions a small promo blurb, like we did last time? 
2) Have we decided on an #event hashtag for the twitter promo? Let me know if we have one already. If not, here some ideas:
#HalloweenFreeHorror
#FreeHalloweenEbooks 
#FreeHorror 
#Halloweeen4Kindle
#KindleHorror
#SpookyKindle


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Meme: A Zombie Novella is free on Oct 23, 24, and 25 and I'll be promoting on twitter


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Dead Girls and Other Stories is set to be free Oct. 23, 24, 25.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks folks - I've got confirmation from just over half of us. For anyone not reading through the posts, please confirm (if you haven't already) that your book will be free on all 3 days (Oct. 23, 24, 25).

@Rose - It looks like Curtis has already linked to the event on his facebook page. Regarding short descriptions, send me something for the listmania description and I'll gladly add it, but I don't have the time to create extra pages for each book this time (shoulder surgery, limited to working with my non-dominant hand only, sorry folks).

*Twitter promo hashtags?* - how about #kindleFreeHorror This tells people it's kindle only (mobi), it's free, and it's horror. What do you twitter people think?


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

#kindleFreeHorror works for me. I have a twitter list here with all the twitter handles I could glean from KB and your author pages, let me know if you want me to add you:
https://twitter.com/Marcus_Caine/halloween-free-horror/members
I'll retweet your promo tweets during our free run and do some #ww (writer wednesday, also #writerwednesday) and #ff (follow friday) until then to try and up your follower count. Anyone who feels like it can do the same.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

That's awesome - thanks for putting that together!

I'm adding that link to the front page for easy access.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I just set up a Twitter acct. for the Lane Champion name.

http://twitter.com/lane_champion

(Be sure to use the underscore because the name without the underscore has been suspended and isn't me.)


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Symphony of Blood is set for free all three days. I've done some advance notifying of the free sites and will notify my personal mailing list, facebook and twitter followings when it comes.

Great job putting this together!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Misty and the Magic Pumpkin Knife is set to be free Oct. 23-25. And I just notified the German blog site, Verlorene Werke, the one I contacted for the last promo. Here's hoping they spotlight us again! 

On Twitter, I'm @Ruth_Nestvold - thanks!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

Peter And The Vampires is free for all 3 days.

If you want to add my Twitter handle, it's @darrenpillsbury.

https://twitter.com/darrenpillsbury

Thanks again to Chris and everybody else who's working on this - I'll definitely email to my list and promote to my fans!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@Matthew - got you added to the site and list.

Everyone else, thanks for confirming! I've heard from just about everyone at this point.  Unless somebody comes up with any other marketing ideas then I've got nothing except for adding a mention and link to the listmania list to your book description the day before the promo starts (so that it's live for the promo).

I'll send out a reminder and the code to do that.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry I've been absent from this post--working hard on a WIP. Gateway is scheduled for freedom  on 10/23-25 and my twitter handle is @GarnerChristina.

Where do we stand on ads? Did we make enough for the Kindle Fire Dept? If not, how close are we?

Thanks again for putting this together!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Christina.

We're good for both ads and I got confirmation from Gadget at the Kindle Fire Department just this morning that the participants will be split up between 2 posts on the site.  This is good because it gets us mentioned twice and since we'll all be linking to each other and the promo it increases our visibility.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Gah! I went live with my horror story collection last weekend, and had no idea about this promotion until five minutes ago. Day late, dollar short is my motto. Well, if, by some miracle, you get a last-minute opening, I'd be happy to jump in. Good luck, all!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Hey folks, Ami from the forums here is putting together a "spooky" halloween rafflecopter giveaway and is looking for 3 more books by the end of the day. You agree to give the winner an ebook, a physical book, swag, etc. and give Ami your info. Once the winner is decided it's up to you to send it out.

I did her last one and it helps get traffic to the site and get your book into hands.

Since all of our books qualify, I figured I'd try to help her out and post about it here. If you're interested, here's the link to the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,128774.25.html


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm just confirming that _Her Lover's Touch_ will be free all three days


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks Christina.
> 
> We're good for both ads and I got confirmation from Gadget at the Kindle Fire Department just this morning that the participants will be split up between 2 posts on the site. This is good because it gets us mentioned twice and since we'll all be linking to each other and the promo it increases our visibility.


Great news--thanks!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Unnatural Things will be free all three days.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok folks,

We've had a couple of people drop out of the promo - I've offered one slot to dkrauss who commented above, so *we now have 1 slot available.*

Let's do this quickly folks - if you have a horror story that will be free on Oct. 23, 24, and 25, and have either NO reviews or a 4 star avg. (if you do have reviews) then let me know.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've offered one slot to dkrauss who commented above, so *we now have 1 slot available.*


Accepted. _Moonlight_ will be free from 23-25 Oct. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> I've offered one slot to dkrauss who commented above, so *we now have 1 slot available.*


Accepted. _Moonlight_ will be free from 23-25 Oct. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry for the double post. Internet glitch.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just finished contacting a bunch of sites and btw, Gord's Twitter handle is just @gordrollo [Crowley's Window author]


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say we still have 1 spot available for the promo so if you're interested, let me know.

Requirements? Simple.


Horror Genre
Free on Amazon Oct. 23, 24, 25.
If you have reviews, 4 star avg. required.
No reviews, no problem!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> I created a twitter account @WriterMatthewG


Matthew, I can't seem to find you on twitter. Tweet at me or send me a DM on twitter and I'll add you to the list. That goes for anyone else who wants to be added to the twitter list. Here is where it stands at the moment:
https://twitter.com/Marcus_Caine/halloween-free-horror/members
You can subscribe to it and that'll make it easier to see what the participating authors are tweeting on those days.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

My twitter handle is @elissadrake and I just subscribed to the list. 

Thanks!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Should we all download each other's books (and perhaps get family and friends to download them, too) all at the same time to give each book a push? If so, should we try to do this all within the same hour? And which day? Or does any of that matter?

Or would that be considered collusion?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Here is an image my partner created for our promo. You are all welcome to use it on your blog, website, Facebook, etc.
> 
> This is a full 600x800 image. I have it showing here as 300x400 so it doesn't take up as much as space on here but if you want the full size you can get the full 600x800 at:
> http://matthewgrantonline.com/images/horrorpromo.jpg


OMG! I looove it!!! This is awesome! Thank you so much!!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Lanette Curington said:


> Should we all download each other's books (and perhaps get family and friends to download them, too) all at the same time to give each book a push? If so, should we try to do this all within the same hour? And which day? Or does any of that matter?
> 
> Or would that be considered collusion?


Great idea!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Somehow I didn't get notified about the last 5 or so updates, but holy crap Matthew - tell your partner thanks for creating that image it looks awesome!


----------



## B.M. Hodges (Feb 29, 2012)

Lanette Curington said:


> Should we all download each other's books (and perhaps get family and friends to download them, too) all at the same time to give each book a push? If so, should we try to do this all within the same hour? And which day? Or does any of that matter?
> 
> Or would that be considered collusion?


I'm definitely planning on downloading everyone's books. Mainly because I'm a horror junkie and they look so good!

But I have a question: If I download books from the Halloween promo, read them and post positive reviews on the ones that I enjoy, will the reviews be taken down in light of the current review purge?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Alright everyone, we've had some last minute changes but the dust has settled and everything is set. The first post has been updated to reflect the changes as has the listmania list and the website.

Besides that, one of our wonderful site admins, Harvey, has agreed to mention the promo on his kindleboards blog!  Thanks again for all the work everyone is putting in to make this thing great!


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Great idea!


Thank you!



B.M. Hodges said:


> I'm definitely planning on downloading everyone's books. Mainly because I'm a horror junkie and they look so good!


I'd be downloading them all regardless, too. I like horror, but I have to be careful with reading it because I don't like a lot of blood and gore and torture in my horror. I want to be creeped out, not grossed out.  Mine is fairly tame, on the lighter end of the horror spectrum.



B.M. Hodges said:


> But I have a question: If I download books from the Halloween promo, read them and post positive reviews on the ones that I enjoy, will the reviews be taken down in light of the current review purge?


I wish we could, but yeah, probably not a good idea with all the fake review stuff going on.

As for my original idea, anyone have any insight on how to co-ordinate it? Which day and what hour? This is my first (and probably last) time with Select and free days, so I don't know anything about how what works best and when.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

While it's fine to download each others books, I don't think it' necessary to co-ordinate a specific day or time to do so. Honestly, with as much traffic as there is for free books in general I'm not sure how useful a "targeted" 25 would be. I'm not saying don't grab the books, just that if each of us bump up 25 all in an hour (let's say) I don't think the results would be any better or worse than having the 25 spread out throughout the day.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> While it's fine to download each others books, I don't think it' necessary to co-ordinate a specific day or time to do so. Honestly, with as much traffic as there is for free books in general I'm not sure how useful a "targeted" 25 would be. I'm not saying don't grab the books, just that if each of us bump up 25 all in an hour (let's say) I don't think the results would be any better or worse than having the 25 spread out throughout the day.


Just a thought.  Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Not a bad thought, and I could be completely wrong since nobody really understands how the allmighty Amazon functions.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

One more question.  

When is the best time to change the description in Author Central to add the promo info? I know it can take anywhere from a few hours to a day before the changes go into effect.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I've always found that using AuthorCentral makes the changes show up by the end of the day. Anyone who is concerned about it can add it sooner just to make sure.

For the record, here's what I'm putting on mine:

Halloween Free Horror - 24 FREE Horror Stories
www.amzn.to/PLfk1s
OCT. 23, 24, and 25 only!​
I used some of the "new tricks" going around to use some additional HTML for centering and using 
* tags. Once it's gone live and I can verify it worked I'll be happy to share if any of you are interested.*


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

I couldn't participate, because I've never written a horror story, but I'm happy to do a blog and Facebook posting to help out with this.  If lots of KB'ers did that, cumulatively it could help!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Great minds think alike and all that...See Grant, I thought the same thing last time I ran a promo...unfortunately Amazon doesn't allow us to do that. If you try clicking that little "add all to cart" button with free books then you get an error screen and it says something along the lines of "I'm sorry Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."

My thought is that it has something to do with how the list gets made but I'm unsure. See, beside most of the books its says "See all buying options" instead of "add to cart" and I'm not sure why...I haven't given up hope for a solution, but I'll probably be looking for quite some time.  My plan is to someday write a piece of code that will allow somebody who is logged in to Amazon to click a custom link that will add all of the books to their cart and take them to the cart so they can "check out".


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Shawn Inmon said:


> I couldn't participate, because I've never written a horror story, but I'm happy to do a blog and Facebook posting to help out with this. If lots of KB'ers did that, cumulatively it could help!


Thanks Shawn that's very kind of you and would be greatly appreciated! (Congrats on the recent success by the way, I've read your posts on the other threads)


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

I put some promo up yesterday on GoodReads. Feedback was positive. 

Anywhere else I should be posting about the giveaway?


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe the promo is already tomorrow     

I just followed everyone in the twitter list - thanks for putting that together!

I've notified about 10 sites about Bottomland and tomorrow will do the facebook pages and other post-in-the-day site.

I am going to put up the Listmania text on my boos description tonight, so we are ready for tomorrow.


Looking forward to the promo!!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

@Chris:

Could you add the following description to the listmania?

Killing Harvey:
A repo agent's job is difficult, especially when he has to retrieve living characters from film and literature who have bledover into reality. Some of these, like the slasher antagonist Harvey, are a disaster waiting to happen.

Bottomland:
A writing instructor challenges his students to spend the night in an abandoned house in the mountains. He just wants to see if they can do it, maybe help with their writing projects, maybe scare them a little. He never expects real trouble to follow.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

This is probably wayyyyy too late. However, is there any need for me to go ahead and contact the individual sites on the checklist?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

@David - Anyone who is familiar with Reddit or Stumbleupon could use the social buttons on the website and share/upvote to either of those sites. AS far as the checklist goes, I posted a second one early on that breaks it up into sites I notified for the group and sites we have to notify individually - you can find it here: http://goo.gl/6jf8s

@Rose - got the listmania descriptions updated.

Also, the listmania mention is listed in my book description now so it took less than 12 hours when I used Author Central. Oh, and *I feel like I should mention this as well - Amazon does not like you posting links in product descriptions.* I get around that by 1)Only using an Amazon link. 2)I use a link shortener so the "http://www" part is not required (which is the part Amazon removes from a url if you try to add it to a description). I just want to make you all aware that adding a URL, even to something within Amazon, may piss them off. I've done it before with no issue but figure I should at least give the warning.

Now, as for why that part is actually very important to the promo? If even one of us gets picked up by POI/ENT etc. then people still go to Amazon to download the book. When they do they read the description, see that it's part of a promo, and then ideally we all get a good percentage of click-through traffic.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

I am so glad I just read your post because I didn't realize we couldn't post links in the description. I am pretty new at this and still learning so much. 

What exactly should we put on our book/author pages? That the book is part of the Halloween promo and then the listmania link, like the example you gave us?

I'm going to try to add the promo details today so it will show up for tomorrow but I want to make sure I'm adding the right things so I won't have to go back and change it later. It stinks that people won't be able to add all our books on the list with one click. Darn! 


I'm excited to see how it goes!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I just added it before the book description. You can see here how it looks: http://www.amazon.com/Botanica-Blues-ebook/dp/B007UJ6BV6/ , but I just changed it to add some spacing between the promo bit and the actual blurb.

Check it out and if anyone is interested in the exact code I entered to center the text, color it "Amazon Orange" etc, let me know.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> I just added it before the book description. You can see here how it looks: http://www.amazon.com/Botanica-Blues-ebook/dp/B007UJ6BV6/ , but I just changed it to add some spacing between the promo bit and the actual blurb.
> 
> Check it out and if anyone is interested in the exact code I entered to center the text, color it "Amazon Orange" etc, let me know.


Yes please. Actually if you can post the formatted promo text with the codes together, so we can just copy/paste that would be great!


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, I agree, copy and paste would be great! 

Also, I'm not able to click on the link to the listmania page.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Ok, here's the whole thing. Just copy and paste it into the VISUAL editor on Author Central NOT the html editor.


```
&lt;center&gt;&lt;h2&gt;Halloween Free Horror - 24 FREE Horror Stories&lt;/h2&gt; &lt;/center&gt;
&lt;center&gt;&lt;h3&gt;www.amzn.to/PLfk1s&lt;/h3&gt; &lt;/center&gt;
&lt;center&gt;OCT. 23, 24, and 25 only!&lt;/center&gt;
```
Once you do that, open the preview. Notice it looks like gibberish and there is no space between the blurb and promo bit? That's ok, the gibberish will show up properly. To fix the spacing click into the html editor and add this directly after the code you just pasted:

```

```
Check the preview again. Still gibberish but the spacing should look good.

Regarding the link not being clickable, it won't be. Amazon doesn't allow links so we can't make a clickable link. People can still copy and paste it into a browser though. While not the preferred method, it still works and still gets us more click-throughs.

***Make sure you copy and paste the code correctly. Missing a single character will screw it up.***


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I just want to say thanks, Christopher, for putting this promo together. No matter the outcome, I appreciate your efforts and I'm grateful to be a part of it.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

I knew about the html codes but I had no idea you could post it right in the visual editor like that.

That's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Honestly? I was rushing to finish up some JavaScript homework before my final tomorrow and I'd completely lost track of time.

Now that you've mentioned it?  Yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Good news - KDP reports are fixed! They were down most of the day and it scared me 

The ENT ad is live already but I seem to remember it went up early last time as well and anything shown before midnight didn't count against our totals.

I made a small note on the top of the site saying that books will be free at approx. 1am PST with a link to the current time (PST) since I know a few early birds were miffed about that last time.

Once I wake up in the morning and know that everyone's books have been set free by the almighty Amazon then I'll start reporting it to a few other places. We can all hit up various facebook communities, twitter, G+, etc. throughout the day as well.

Also, once it's all said and done, if anyone would like any data from the website/ad traffic/etc. just let me know.

Thanks for all the work from everyone - good luck!

**ALSO**
Don't forget to add the following tags to your book, they help you get picked up automatically by some sites!

free
free kindle books
freebie
kindle free book
kindle freebie


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Just checking in to let ya'll know Gateway went free as scheduled. 

Cheers, everyone--here's to an uber-successful promo! And thanks, Chris, for all of your efforts. 

*edit*

If you get a chance would you add this to my Listmania description:

Everybody has their demons. Some are just a little more real than others...


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Just 'bought' everyone's book! Good luck!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

David Beers said:


> Just 'bought' everyone's book! Good luck!


As did I, which made me realize that I really need to change my Amazon email settings.
Some really cool stories here. Looking forward reading them!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, so a wonderful lady named Clover Autrey (@CloverAutrey--she edits my novels, and can edit yours too) gave me some great ideas based on her romance giveaway last year. First, who knew book comes out TODAY: http://www.amazon.com/Clover-Autrey/e/B002BMAALO That's her author profile and you can see all her books there.

I'm going to post her email in complete because it was pretty instructive:

"Wow. All those covers look great together. Good group. I just tweeted, using the the hashtags #IRInk and #mywana which will get a bunch of other helpful-minded writers tweeting for you. Do you have your own hashtag yet that goes with this? Like #freehorror or #likehorror so you all can see each other's tweets and RT easily.

We also not only tweeted the group page, ex: 24 FREE horror books next 3 days. Load up now! I am. www.freefantasybook.com plz RT 4 these authors #IRInk #mywana

But hit individual authors throughout the day cuz it works better when you promote other people's books and let them promote yours. Then it's a recommendation and not self-promo that always comes across better. Get everyone to tweet each other to a huge push.

Like: Dead Religion is Freaky Scary! Had me peeking thru my fingers just to read it. And it's FREE today! www.freefantasybook.com pz RT

I'll also let the AuthorsNetwork group know (which you might totally want to join) It's a self-pubbed authors resource yahoo group, mostly romance writers, but not all. Very helpful and informative."

Let's use the hashtag #freehorror so that we can retween everyone to get some echos going. Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Apologies, read through some of the posts I missed and see we have this handled with the twitter group!


----------



## B.M. Hodges (Feb 29, 2012)

I just bought everyone's book and I'm going through the 'day of' to-do list now.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

B.M. Hodges said:


> I just bought everyone's book and I'm going through the 'day of' to-do list now.


Me too! This is fun


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> *Twitter promo hashtags?* - how about #kindleFreeHorror This tells people it's kindle only (mobi), it's free, and it's horror. What do you twitter people think?


Hi guys, just reminding everyone that we should all use the hashtags #kindleFreeHorror and (when space allows) #freeHorror. That way when we type the #kindleFreeHorror on the search we can see all of our tweets!!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Agreed. Also, I think we should tweet individual books with a link to the freefantasybook.com. Been doing it, and include plz rt as well.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

I used #HalloweenFreeHorror when I tweeted the promo this morning, I'll be sure to add the other tags to future tweets.

And I love David's idea about tweeting each other's books. I sent out a basic message about the group promo this morning and I'll send out ones promoting individual books of the promo throughout the 3 days. I'm new to twitter and only have about 400 followers but hopefully some will RT and spread the word!

Thanks to everyone participating or spreading the word for us! Can't wait to read everyone's books!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been on twitter for years and only 200 followers. I'd kill a child for 400. Nice job!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Adding #amwriting and #mywana might help if you're pushing specific books. Don't spam em, just promote a single author to keep people from getting upset (and rightly so).


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just had someone say they downloaded every author's books from our FB Page.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

4 from the group were picked up by freebooksy! Congrats folks.

http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/23/nine-free-horror-ebooks-for-kindle.html


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> 4 from the group were picked up by freebooksy! Congrats folks.
> 
> http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/23/nine-free-horror-ebooks-for-kindle.html


Congrats!

FYI: Zombie Fever is still listed as $5.99 on the listmania page. It's free on the product page, but a follower just brought it to my attention.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> 4 from the group were picked up by freebooksy! Congrats folks.
> 
> http://www.freebooksy.com/freebooks/2012/10/23/nine-free-horror-ebooks-for-kindle.html


Sweet! Thanks for pointing this out.

I've sent out a couple tweets. Will do more in the evening hours. I'll try and mix it up. Some group promo, some for my book, some for other's books.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> FYI: Zombie Fever is still listed as $5.99 on the listmania page. It's free on the product page, but a follower just brought it to my attention.


Thanks, just fixed that.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

You're all prob already encouraging this, but having your FB people "share" your post (I'm sending folks to the listmania list) is a great way to spread the message.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Symphony of Blood also just got mentioned by David Wisehart. I think it used to be called Kindle-Author on FB, but he recently changed to Ebook Impresario? I know he has a good # of followers, so good for us!!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone know where the reddit link is for this?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's the one I put up (it's also on the reddit button on the site): http://www.reddit.com/r/horror/comments/11y70a/halloween_free_horror_24_free_horror_books_for/


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Found it: http://www.reddit.com/r/horror/comments/11y70a/halloween_free_horror_24_free_horror_books_for/

Everyone push it up!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's another one in a smaller subreddit (KindleFreebies): http://www.reddit.com/r/KindleFreebies/comments/11y2xd/meme_a_zombie_novella_is_free_again_today_as_part/

**I just updated the first post with links to both Reddit posts as well as listing the main twitter hashtag. I'll try to keep all the important stuff there so it doesn't get lost.**


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, upped the smaller one. If somehow we can get these reddits up we're in the money.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's another one in a smaller subreddit (KindleFreebies): http://www.reddit.com/r/KindleFreebies/comments/11y2xd/meme_a_zombie_novella_is_free_again_today_as_part/
> 
> **I just updated the first post with links to both Reddit posts as well as listing the main twitter hashtag. I'll try to keep all the important stuff there so it doesn't get lost.**


I also submitted a general one to kindlefreebies but it has disappeared. The reddit moderator said they are having some problems today and I may have to resubmit in a moment


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, something must have happened recently cuz Crowley's Window just jumped 400 downloads in about an hour. Whatever it is we'll take it!

Edit: Although the rank hasn't changed or anything so maybe it was just the system playing catch-up?


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> Symphony of Blood also just got mentioned by David Wisehart.


Yay. Thanks David!

I know nothing about Reddit. What should we be doing there?


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Here's the link to the general one in KindleFreebies:
http://www.reddit.com/r/KindleFreebies/comments/11y2jy/24_free_horror_books_just_in_time_for_halloween/?already_submitted=true


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> I know nothing about Reddit. What should we be doing there?


Really at this point just click the little orange 'up' arrow that says you like the post. That's it.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> Here's the link to the general one in KindleFreebies:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/KindleFreebies/comments/11y2jy/24_free_horror_books_just_in_time_for_halloween/?already_submitted=true


For both Reddit links I get this message:

there doesn't seem to be anything here


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

AdamGeen said:


> Wow, something must have happened recently cuz Crowley's Window just jumped 400 downloads in about an hour. Whatever it is we'll take it!
> 
> Edit: Although the rank hasn't changed or anything so maybe it was just the system playing catch-up?


Congrats!

No big dumps like that on mine. They're coming in at a steady trickle.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Here's the one I put up (it's also on the reddit button on the site): http://www.reddit.com/r/horror/comments/11y70a/halloween_free_horror_24_free_horror_books_for/


I'm so proud of myself, because even though I have NO CLUE how reddit works, I was successful at registering and voting it up   

And that's a big accomplishment, considering that I just got a ton of painkillers (I decided to get a tooth implant in the day of our horror freebie promo -- I figured that horror stories and dentists are all painful and terrifying so why not combine them?)


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Lanette Curington said:


> Congrats!
> 
> No big dumps like that on mine. They're coming in at a steady trickle.


Same for me. I'm just about to break 400. Hopefully one or more of us gets picked up by POI or ENT. It's just the start of the 3 days, so there's hope!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like Gord and Andrew have both been picked up by ENT:
http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-4-free-books-for-10-23-12/6720245/
http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-5-free-books-for-10-23-12-2/6720247/


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> Looks like Gord and Andrew have both been picked up by ENT:
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-4-free-books-for-10-23-12/6720245/
> http://ereadernewstoday.com/free-kindle-books-5-free-books-for-10-23-12-2/6720247/


That explains the bump for Crowley's Window!

Congrats to you both 

*Edit*

I didn't realize that not everyone had changed their description to mention the giveaway so that we could all benefit and help each other. Especially those who have been picked up by the blogs, it would be very helpful to either use the code Chris provided or just make your own, linking to the listmania list and announcing the promo.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately the two who've been picked up so far didn't mention the promo in their descriptions so we won't be benefiting from that.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

www.facebook.com/davidfnbeers

Also, I have a guy with a large platform who is willing to possibly tweet, but he wants to see some of the books first to make sure he can get behind it. I'm sending him mine. If you don't mind, send me a MOBI version of yours and I'll shoot it over to him. 1900 dedicated followers on Twitter.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Our first kindle fire department post is live on their site, second one goes live at 7pm EST!

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Just contacted Richard Stephenson--author of Collapse, @RStephenson5. He agreed to tweet and post on his blog, has over 9,000 followers! Once he does it, be sure to drop him a thank you line!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

http://rastephensonauthor.blogspot.com/2012/10/dont-pass-this-up-24-free-horror-books.html


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Man, that was quick - and awesome! Thanks!

Downloads seem a bit slow today but even with low numbers we're climbing the charts which increases visibility which is really the point of all this right?

Wednesday/Thursday are typically the busiest days of the week for downloads so hopefully we can go into it strong with good visibility to take advantage of that.

We also have a post from Harvey on the boards here that will be going up on the last day so we can end on a strong note!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

What are strong sales for something like this?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, 2k+ is considered "Well, that wasn't a complete waste" whereas 20K+ is "Oh, wow, ENT and POI featured me, cool".

But again, Amazon's algorithms take into consideration the total sales for the day. Tuesdays are known as a slow day so it takes less sales to "knock it out of the park" so to speak.  Considering 5 of us are in the top 20 for all free Horror books and pretty much all of us are in the top 50 or so, I'd say we're off to a good start.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Could everyone PLEASE put the link to the webpage on their About section??


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

chrisanthropic said:


> Well, 2k+ is considered "Well, that wasn't a complete waste" whereas 20K+ is "Oh, wow, ENT and POI featured me, cool".
> 
> But again, Amazon's algorithms take into consideration the total sales for the day. Tuesdays are known as a slow day so it takes less sales to "knock it out of the park" so to speak. Considering 5 of us are in the top 20 for all free Horror books and pretty much all of us are in the top 50 or so, I'd say we're off to a good start.


Is this over a three day period or one day?


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I've had 3 downloads on amazon.fr, and I'm number #1 in horror.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

David Beers said:


> Is this over a three day period or one day?


Over a typical run of 2-3 days.



> Well, I've had 3 downloads on amazon.fr, and I'm number #1 in horror.


Congrats, if you can crack the foreign market it doesn't take much to show up on the lists there.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay, I just got home from work. What can I do to help?


----------



## Sakinah (May 2, 2012)

Downloaded everyone's books. Will be a while before I run out of ebooks to read.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just checked my downloads/rankings and I'm so excited!   I know that many of you have done promotions before so it's probably not a big deal but I made the top ten for free short stories and horror:ghosts. I feel like I just won an oscar or something, I'm so giddy! 

My goal for this was to get some exposure and hopefully a couple of reviews since I'm reviewless right now, but even if there are no reviews or sales to come from this, I am having a blast just watching my numbers climb! 

Thanks to everyone using their connections to get the word out!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

David Beers said:


> Could everyone PLEASE put the link to the webpage on their About section??


I'm not having any luck inserting that code into my description, despite following the instructions to a T. It still comes out with all the amerpsands and gobbledegook code. Any thoughts?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It'll look like a string of garbage until the actual change goes live, then it'll look correct.

If you're worried about then you can always just add the words normally without the special crapola.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the two who've been picked up so far didn't mention the promo in their descriptions so we won't be benefiting from that.


That's really disappointing and seems to defeat the point of doing a group promo.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

While that's true, every part of this promo was voluntary and I understand folks have busy lives and either can't get to everything or things slip through the cracks.


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Crowley's has had the code up for several hours now. 

We also shared the promo on 2 newsletters, our Facebook page and Twitter accounts today.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> That's really disappointing and seems to defeat the point of doing a group promo.


Mine should have the link in it shortly.

No ill intent, I had previous product description changes already pending via KDP. Furthermore, I live on a side of the world where our Wednesday just began so this is all being taken in over cup of coffee #2.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

HeyDrew said:


> Mine should have the link in it shortly.
> 
> No ill intent, I had previous product description changes already pending via KDP. Furthermore, I live on a side of the world where our Wednesday just began so this is all being taken in over cup of coffee #2.


Great, now my day is winding down and you have me thinking of coffee #3.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The link isn't clickable.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> The link isn't clickable.


Amazon won't let it be.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

ChristinaGarner said:


> Amazon won't let it be.


Ok, but that renders it useless. It seems silly to be upset that some haven't posted a useless link.


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> Ok, but that renders it useless.


On our past promotion the link was still helpful in driving sales. Most people were able to copy/paste on their browser. Not all customers will take the time, but if they like the genre and are excited about getting a bunch of free books in that genre they will do the extra step. Having a listmania link is a pretty common practice on group promos.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

EpubWorld said:


> On our past promotion the link was still helpful in driving sales. Most people were able to copy/paste on their browser. Not all customers will take the time, but if they like the genre and are excited about getting a bunch of free books in that genre they will do the extra step. Having a listmania link is a pretty common practice on group promos.


^^This, exactly. It's standard for all promos that I've seen. Definitely not useless, unless a buyer isn't versed in the magic of copy and paste.

In fact, I just used said magic when I saw that "A Modern Witch" was on sale for $.99 and linked with 47 other books in a promo. Got some bargains!


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Posted to my FB page just now. I don't have a ton of fans there, but it went out to 478 folks. Hope it helps!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Shawn, very kind of you!

For anyone interested, I decided to make a freefantasybook.com facebook page since this is the second promo I've run and I'll definitely be running more in the future. 

It's on the footer of the website if you're interested.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Thanks Shawn, very kind of you!
> 
> For anyone interested, I decided to make a freefantasybook.com facebook page since this is the second promo I've run and I'll definitely be running more in the future.
> 
> It's on the footer of the website if you're interested.


Awesome! And thanks, Shawn--478 is great!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for putting the links up guys! I forgot too, and got mine up last night . Good luck with day two!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

One more time, I think it would be a good idea to tweet about individual books--this comes off less as SPAM and more as supporting individual authors. I'm doing my best to hit everyone's book at least once; if you'd like one today, just PM me.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

As of this morning, 488 downloads. Wow.

I'm locked up at work most of the day so can't participate as much as I'd like. I posted a link in Backspace, which has 1500 members, and (finally) got on to _Addicted to EBooks_. Most of the other sites I either (a) don't qualify or (b) am too stupid to figure out how to post. I'll try again this evening.

Thanks to all of you for letting me play, and especially to chrisanthropic for all the hard work.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

At 1277. Let's keep pushing!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

David Beers said:


> One more time, I think it would be a good idea to tweet about individual books--this comes off less as SPAM and more as supporting individual authors. I'm doing my best to hit everyone's book at least once; if you'd like one today, just PM me.


David you are beating me to the Facebook posts   I'm "liking" your posts to show support!


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Great numbers everyone! We're approaching 600 downloads for the novella and 400 for the short story.

ALSO I just went around the web tweeting, facebooking and PMing some Kindle Bloggers and Tweeters about our freebie.

To a great second day!


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Make sure you're using #freekindlehorror, others are watching it and willing to RT.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for keeping up on the twitter and facebook front guys.  I'll be honest, I'm rarely on twitter so my tweeting would be useless...

Besides all of that, somebosdy posted our promo on the somethingAweful forums so we're getting a good amount of traffic from there today.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

LOL. Okay guys, I'm @engineofsociety, don't thank me, just tweet my book back!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

David Beers said:


> One more time, I think it would be a good idea to tweet about individual books--this comes off less as SPAM and more as supporting individual authors. I'm doing my best to hit everyone's book at least once; if you'd like one today, just PM me.


I've actually felt more comfortable tweeting the list b/c I feel it's more bang for buck (tweet). People can look at the list and decide what's for them. I don't feel comfortable tweeting 24 titles, (or 24 of anything--I'm of the less is more variety when it comes to promo on Twitter) so I'll probably stick with my method.

As of now I'm at 1200 and have been holding a #225 overall rank. Hoping to crack the top 100, since that's things take on a life of their own, but w/o a mention from one of the blogs that's unlikely. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

That I would mention that Dark Secrets just got an inappropriate review from someone who had trouble downloading it. I've already left a comment and contacted Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C/ref=cm_rdp_product


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> That I would mention that Dark Secrets just got an inappropriate review from someone who had trouble downloading it. I've already left a comment and contacted Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C/ref=cm_rdp_product


That stinks--I just reported it. Hope they take it down soon.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> That I would mention that Dark Secrets just got an inappropriate review from someone who had trouble downloading it. I've already left a comment and contacted Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Secrets-ebook/dp/B009QXTB0C/ref=cm_rdp_product


Matthew - I just downloaded, and it worked fine for me. I'm guessing it's their device. I'll report the review for you.

~Cate


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I reported it as well.

Also, I created an @FreeFantasyBook twitter account to go with the Facebook account.  Not sure how much use it'll be today and tomorrow until I get some followers, but I'll work on it.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> Joey, Christina, Cate, and Christopher......Thank you so much for noticing this and taking action!
> 
> I was able to download it fine to my Kindle too. There must have been some technical glitch when that reader tried to get it.
> 
> I hope Amazon takes action as fast as you guys!


Sorry about this bad review, I just notified amazon as well.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

My DL's dropped off a cliff today. How are the rest if you doing?


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

They've dropped but I'm still slowly going up the charts?  Somehow, my wife's book has ended up in the top 100 for the UK store and #2 for Horror overall over there.

Here in the states we're lucky to break top 400.

What's strange is last time I did this it took thousands of downloads to get approx. where I'm at now in the charts. Not a lot of "sales" I guess in the past two days.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Matthew, I reported it as inappropriate, too.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

First review for _The Legend of Jack Straw_. Ack! I'm in my fifties! 

Still, I'm glad it was thrilling and exciting. I was afraid I was the only one who thought so (well, besides my editor).


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, I saw a slow down yesterday too, and then a complete drop off last night. Was Hocking's book free before last night? I saw it this morning, and I imagine she is destroying our downloads. I can't wait to be famous. Haha.

Good luck today guys, let's go out strong. Lots of RT! Marcus Caine has been absolutely ON IT!

Thanks for allowing me to be in this; I've enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure what the problem is, but just got this post from someone in a GoodReads group

"Managed to download 23 of the 24 ( I know I'm greedy!) but the last book When Cthulhu Met Atlach-Nacha by Alan Ryker was not reduced on Amazon UK? is there a reason for this...can it be rectified? it is currently selling for £1.96 and I would love to download for free to complete my great Halloween collection...await the reduction  "


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

David Beers said:


> Yeah, I saw a slow down yesterday too, and then a complete drop off last night. Was Hocking's book free before last night? I saw it this morning, and I imagine she is destroying our downloads. I can't wait to be famous. Haha.
> 
> Good luck today guys, let's go out strong. Lots of RT! Marcus Caine has been absolutely ON IT!
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to be in this; I've enjoyed every minute of it.


Yeah, downloads were slower yesterday, but we still got a few hundreds. Here's our numbers:

Bottomland Day 1: 600 Day 2: 410 Currently #395 on overall Amazon
Killing Harvey Day 1: 380 Day 2: 120 Currently #736 on overall Amazon

While those numbers are not mind-blowing, the way I see it any new download is a possible reader who will fall in love with our stories and became a fan of the author 

Yeah thank you @Marcus_Cane, he's been really working the Twitter!!

If I'm not mistaken, today we'll have a mention from KB so hopefully that will give our numbers a boost.


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

No problem, I'm still new enough to Twitter that the novelty hasn't worn off yet.  I would LOVE to see us dominate the top 20-30 spots on the horror list.  Anyone else have any creative ideas to get the word out?


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

758 downloads as of noon EST. I reminded Backspace about this being the last day, but I'm pretty much at a loss about doing anything else.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

As of 11 a.m. Central time:

US = 773
UK = 45
DE = 12
FR, ES, IT, JP = 0

2 reviews


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

1929 as of right now. VAST majority US. No reviews.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

I agree, downloads have dropped quite a bit today...but my rankings are holding faurly steady all things considered. Our post ob Harvey's blog just went up, lets see if that makes a difference!

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

Just hit 1000 downloads overall.  Still waiting to get a download in Japan.  My day will be so complete if I can get just one download in Japan.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, although downloads are much lower this time my ratings seem a bit better. (Last time it took a few thousand downloads get into the top 300 of the Amazon store, this time only about 600-700.)

How is everyone else's rankings looking?


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

I got one in Japan. Got 16 in Germany, 42 in the UK, 1 in Italy, and just tipped over 800 here. What's ES? Estonia? 'Cause I got one there, too.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

ES is Spain (España).


----------



## EpubWorld (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, although downloads are much lower this time my ratings seem a bit better. (Last time it took a few thousand downloads get into the top 300 of the Amazon store, this time only about 600-700.)
> 
> How is everyone else's rankings looking?


Here's our current ranking

Bottomland:
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #328 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

dkrauss said:


> I got one in Japan. Got 16 in Germany, 42 in the UK, 1 in Italy, and just tipped over 800 here. What's ES? Estonia? 'Cause I got one there, too.


How'd you get one in Japan? That's awesome. Gah, I really want one in Japan.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Lanette Curington said:


> ES is Spain (España).


Dang. I wanted it to be Estonia.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

joeyjoejoejr said:


> How'd you get one in Japan?


Beats me. I don't know anyone there. I've got family in Germany, so that one makes sense. Estonia, er, Spain? Again, clueless.


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Oops. Wasn't Spain, it was Italy. Which is another head scratcher.


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

I've had almost 800 US downloads over the three days...and more on .de than co.uk.  Which seems strange to me.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Yeah, although downloads are much lower this time my ratings seem a bit better. (Last time it took a few thousand downloads get into the top 300 of the Amazon store, this time only about 600-700.)
> 
> How is everyone else's rankings looking?


I got to #223 overall and #5 in occult horror, but then yesterday started sliding.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Tough to keep the momentum for 3 days. Maybe two is better. It's been a good ride though. Thanks to all!


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that as well... the 3rd day has been nadda.

So far it's been our most successful freebie promo to date personally though. So we're happy. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone else's rank completely disappeared off your book page?

Mine's gone. And I'm not listed in the Horror or Suspense top 100 now.

Up until a few minutes ago, I was at rank 609 with #36 Horror and #20 Suspense.  


ETA: Sales are still trickling in at KDP.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Lanette Curington said:


> Has anyone else's rank completely disappeared off your book page?
> 
> Mine's gone. And I'm not listed in the Horror or Suspense top 100 now.
> 
> Up until a few minutes ago, I was at rank 609 with #36 Horror and #20 Suspense.


Mine's been coming and going but you can still see it listed if you browse the actual top 100 for the genre.



Adam Pepper said:


> Tough to keep the momentum for 3 days. Maybe two is better. It's been a good ride though. Thanks to all!


Yeah, I'm thinking stick with 2 days for the next one.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

chrisanthropic said:


> Mine's been coming and going but you can still see it listed if you browse the actual top 100 for the genre.


No, mine's missing from the actual top 100 lists for both Horror and Suspense.

I've never been in Select or used free before. Is this a sign that they are going to go back to being paid soon? Just wondering.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

It shouldn't be, they set the time at approx. midnight PST which still gives us about 7 hours until it _starts_ to roll out across their servers (which means another 15 minutes - 4 hours until it is fully off of free)


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks, Christopher. Then I have no idea why my rank info is missing from my page and I'm no longer on the genre lists.

Weird. 


ETA: Rank is back and my book is back in the Horror and Suspense lists.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Well, as things start to come to a close, I'd like to thank everyone involved. Hopefully it was worth it even with the relatively low number of downloads. If anyone is interested in analytics data (top website referrers, ad results, etc. just let me know and I'll be happy to share.

If you guys would be willing to either email me, update this thread, or update the master "I went free with select and here's my results" thread in about 3-4 days I'd appreciate it.  We should see any real sales bump around then and I'm always interested in data and results so I can try to make things better next time.

Also, just a reminder to remove any tags from your book mentioning "free" or "freebie" as well as the listmania url from your book description.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> @ Andrew Van Wey - I just tweeted everyone's novels individually saying they were free of course. I couldn't tweet yours because your price went back to $2.99. I checked it several times over a 45 minute period and it was and has been $2.99 the whole time. The other 23 are all at free still as they should be. The prices should not change until midnight Pacific time. Right now it is 12:45 AM Eastern time but only 9:45 PM Pacific. I'll tweet yours later with a general "check out this horror novel" message without mentioning the price.


Thanks, I've opened a ticket with Amazon to figure out why my downloads stopped and went off free. I changed the price and that hasn't seem to taken effect either.


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Sounds like we all had similar experiences--I don't think I'll be doing another 3 day promo. They seem to reach a point of diminishing returns. (Although so much of a promo's success is out of our control--POI, ENT mentions, Amazon doing something wonky--that it's half crap shoot anyway.)

In any case, I hope you're all pleased (or relatively so) with your results. Big thanks to Chris. 

Here's to hoping we all see a post-promo sales bump!


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for putting this all together, Chris. I appreciate you letting me play.

I'm interested in the data, too, especially which venue worked best- web posts, Twitter, etc. Is there a way to capture that?


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd like to thank you too Chris, and everyone else here.  Not only was it my most successful (as far as free downloads and rankings) promo thus far but the group dynamic really added a whole new dimension to it that made it far more fun than any of my previous promos.


----------



## darrenpillsbury (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, Chris, for another awesome promo!

My book has been on permafree for awhile, so my results will differ from the others, but here's some rough facts:

I was averaging about 30 downloads a day mid-October.
As soon as Chris put up the Amazon list page (around 10/15), downloads increased to about 110 average per day.
During the three-day promo, my results were about 250 downloads a day.
Over the 11 days from when the first list went up, I'd say this promo was responsible for at least 1400 downloads I wouldn't have otherwise had.
I made it to around #500 overall free, and #7 at one point on the Children's Horror list.

Very, very happy with the results - thanks for all your hard work, Chris, and thanks to everyone else who participated, too!


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Highest ranks were 415 free overall, #26 in Horror, and #18 in Suspense. 

Downloads:
US = 942
UK = 48
DE = 12
FR, ES, IT, JP = 0
TOTAL = 1,002

All in all, a great experience. While I don't *think* I'll do Select again, I don't hate this time in Select as much as I did before the promo. 

Thanks to Christopher for putting it together. And thanks to everyone for making it a fun ride. It's going to be lonely burning those last two free days later on, though.


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, it can take a few days for any benefit of increased sales to really kick in. With our number of downloads it'll be interesting to see what happens.

Once we know I'll compile what info we have and pass it around to those who've asked.

On a side note, I decided to turn the promo page into something useful when it's not in "promo" mode so I'm posting free books on it now 
I make 3 posts a day; 1 Amazon, 1 Kobo, and 1 B&N which also crosspost to the facebook (and will eventually be on twitter and likely pintrest)  It's still in the early stages but I have almost 30 followers on facebook (which isn't bad for 3 days as far as I'm concerned).  

I'll be opening it up for submissions soon (fantasy, sci-fi, and horror) so if anyone has any suggestions as far as things you would like to see either as a reader who browses such sites, or as an author who feels like something is missing from the average free books sites, please let me know.

www.freefantasybook.com
www.facebook.com/freefantasybook


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes, thank you, Christopher! Putting together this promo was a great idea, and I really enjoyed it.

I'd be interested to see any results also.

Here's my numbers:

US: 844
UK: 46
DE: 48
FR: 3
ES, IT, JP: 0
Total: 941


----------



## dkrauss (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back with the numbers. I'm doing hurricane prep- cutting down tree limbs, gassing vehicles, stocking up ammunition (you never know, could be like _The Mist_). Anyways, I ended up with 988 downloads, including that odd one from Japan. Is that good?


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's that stats on Crowley's Window:

US: 5110
UK: 149
DE: 22
Everything else: 0
Borrows: 3

Our best download ever on this title. Previous freebie promos had it get a little over 1000 in 1 Day. After affect sales were slow to start but had a few in the next evening. They've been going alright, nothin huge, have also played with pricing a bit going from 0.99 to 1.99 to 2.99

Think I might stick with 1.99 now. US has had all the after affect at 18 sales so far.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks again Christopher for putting it all together.

Here are the stats for _A Hollow Dream of Summer's End_.

US: 4891
UK: 58
DE: 34
Others: nothing worth reporting.

Post freebie sales so far at $2.99: 8
Borrows: 3

This was the best promotion I've run with this title. My previous promotion hardly broke 200. However, like others, I'm definitely seeing diminishing returns on Select giveaways compared to Jan, Feb, even August/September, as well as a slow down in post giveaway conversions to sales. I'm also seeing a LOT of different books among the "Customers Also Bought..." lists, such as Holiday Recipe Books, Low Fat Dessert Books, a Psychology book, etc. Not sure if I should be worried about this, but obviously I'd prefer the Jack Ketchum book in my Also Boughts as opposed to 24 Tips to Mellow Your Mind

Thanks again


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

HeyDrew said:


> This was the best promotion I've run with this title. My previous promotion hardly broke 200. However, like others, I'm definitely seeing diminishing returns on Select giveaways compared to Jan, Feb, even August/September, as well as a slow down in post giveaway conversions to sales. I'm also seeing a LOT of different books among the "Customers Also Bought..." lists, such as Holiday Recipe Books, Low Fat Dessert Books, a Psychology book, etc. Not sure if I should be worried about this, but obviously I'd prefer the Jack Ketchum book in my Also Boughts as opposed to 24 Tips to Mellow Your Mind


Yes, that brings up a good point about going free. I've noticed we've got a lot of Also Boughts that aren't as good as we had before now. So we're no longer paired with like product and stuff that could help us in the future.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Much like sales it seems like alsobots can take a few days to settle. Our book had none when the promo started and I noticed that they showed up around day 2 (replacing the "customers who _viewed_ this also viewed this"). Give it a few days and Amazon's wondrous algos should kick in and fix it up.

_Should._


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I've actually gone through and clicked the "Is This Inappropriate?" button on a quite a few.  No idea if it'll have any effect, but it seemed worth a try.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

Just came up with 2 after-free sales and 0 borrows, so far.

I'm happy with the also-boughts because before all I had as also-views were romance.

Christopher, I'd like to see the results, too, please. Thanks!


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

I've also sold 2 since the promotion ended.  No borrows.


----------



## Elissa Drake (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, Chris, for hosting this promotion! It was the first time that I've participated in a group promo and I've been really happy with the results. I wanted to wait to find out what my sales looked like this week before posting them.

US-1426
UK-61
DE-14
FR-1
IT-1
Total=1503

This was the highest number of downloads I've had from doing Select Free, I got 1 review and have seen great post promo sales. Before we started, the book was ranked around 200,000. I've had 15 post promo sales and 4 borrows and my rank has been between 30,000-40,000. 
I don't know how long that will last, though, because now it's been almost 24 hours without a sale and my rank is slipping again. 

All in all, I think it was a great experience. I had fun and enjoyed following the group's progress, not just my own. I'd check the top list for horror and say, "That's one of ours!"  If I were to do it again,and I most definitely would, I would only suggest having it be a 2 day promo rather than a 3 day promo. My downloads really dropped that last day.

Thanks again to Chris for setting it up and for everyone who participated! Now to finish all of those books I downloaded!


----------



## ChristinaGarner (Aug 31, 2011)

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the updates everyone! 

The results for my wife's book haven't been nearly as good, but we did get a great review out of it!
I've been busy at work but should have the data by this weekend at the latest for those who asked.


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

I still just have those 2 sales and 0 borrows after the promos that I mentioned in a previous post. And now 4 reviews. I used my last two free days yesterday and today, and the downloads have been an itty bitty trickle. _If_ I ever do Select again, I'd definitely want to be part of a promo for the free days.

*Happy Halloween!*


----------



## Sakinah (May 2, 2012)

Sold five copies of I Dream of Zombies immediately after the promo in the US. 0 everywhere else. Was a fun couple of days though. Thanks to everyone that helped spread the word about the promo and to Chris for organising it.


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Here's the traffic results for those interested.

http://www.freefantasybook.com/hfh-promo-results/


----------

